# a move away



## Carl91 (Aug 16, 2010)

hello guys

im looking for some help 

i currently live in the uk but am looking to take a gap year... greece appeals to me as i have travelled there on holiday a few times and really enjoyed my time there....

i would however be looking for some work to fund my stay in the form of some bar work or something similar.... my plans as they stand are to come over for a short holiday in the not so distant future to look for possible bar work opportunities.... and get some plans in place for a long term stay.... i would also be compltely open to the possibility of moving over for good if there was any chance of that. 

i am also in the process of applying for a selection of rep jobs for a range of holiday companies as a second option.

i have a great deal of customer service experience and sales experience and am currently working but due to recent events am looking to try new things and meet new people is that kind of experience something that is going to be useful for my move??

i am only 19 and think that is the best time for me to attempt this sort of thing i have been thinking about it for a long time now and have decided its something i definatly have to do

now for my questions... firstly i would like to know what you think of my chance of finding a job for my stay

secondly do you have any advice on particular areas that i might want to aim for 

also if there is anything i may of not thought about??

i have been reading through a selection of posts on here for the last few hours now and the site seems to be filled with knowledgable people so any help would be majorly apreciated

thanks very much and i look forward to hearing from you


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. I think not much chance of bar work or holiday rep for this year.Best chances of bar work would be in a holiday resort, but the season ends in October.For this reason also the tour companies will have their reps already in place for 2010


----------



## Carl91 (Aug 16, 2010)

yea i know that... im aiming for a job for the next summer season but i thought to apply early to show im keen....

does anyone know of any good places to look or any other info??

thanks


----------

